# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ξύλινο Χριστουγεννιάτικο δεντράκι μέ Led

## weather1967

Eφτιαξα δύο ξύλινα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δεντράκια μέ Led.

Ξεκίνησα νά φτιάχνω τό κουτί σάν βάση πού θά έμπαινε από  κάτω η μπαταρία 9 volt μέ θήκη καί διακόπτη,τά 3 led υψηλής φωτεινότητας  τών 5 mm σέ συνδεσμολογία έν σειρά.
Εκανα πειραματισμούς στά χρώματα καί τό κόκκινο-μπλέ-πράσινο μού άρεσαν  περισσότερο,υπολόγισα τήν τιμή τής αντίστασης  330 Οhm στό 1/2 watt  γιά  να κάνω πτώση τάσης από τά 9 volt τής μπαταρίας στά 2,7 volt έκαστο σέ  κάθε led.
Η κατανάλωση είναι απειροελάχιστη πού σημαίνει ότι αντέχει η μπαταρίας νά είναι ολο τό 24 ωρο αναμμένα γιά μεγάλο διάστημα

Τό ξύλο κ/π οκουμέ 8 mm γιά τήν  βάση,καί τό δεντράκι κ/π οκουμέ 4 mm.Τό δεντράκι  "φυτεύτηκε"  στήν βάση πού άνοιξα οπή μέ σκαρπέλο καί κολλήθηκε μέ ξυλόκολλα

Ανοιξα 3 τρύπες 6 mm για νά μπορώ νά φέρω λοξά τά led γιά να ρίχνουν τήν  δέσμη στό δεντράκι,καί όταν τελείωσα τήν ηλεκτρονική συνδεσμολογία μέ  ηλεκτρονικό κολλητήρι καί καλάι έβαλα θερμοσυστελόμενο μακαρόνι,έριξα  θερμή σιλικόνη μέσα στήν οπή τών led καί γρήγορα πρίν στεγνώση έφερα τό  led εκεί πού ήθελα να δώσει τήν δέσμη φωτός επάνω στό δέντρο.

Αυτά δέν τά έβαψα γιάτί είδα ότι στό φυσικό χρώμα τού ξύλου τονίζουν καλύτερα τά Led,απλά τούς έριξα από τά πλάγια spray χιονιού καί δείχνει ωραιότερος ο φωτισμός στό σαγρέ.

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες επί τού έργου στήν παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...tmas-tree.html

----------


## kioan

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!

Μιας και από ότι βλέπω είσαι ο κατάλληλος να απαντήσεις, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με τη σέγα πάγκου και το δισκοπρίονο της Proxxon.

----------


## weather1967

> Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!
> 
> Μιας και από ότι βλέπω είσαι ο κατάλληλος να απαντήσεις, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος με τη σέγα πάγκου και το δισκοπρίονο της Proxxon.




Σέ ευχαριστώ
Είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος μέ τά δισκοπρίονα Proxxon,καί τό μεγάλο (Fet) καί τό μικρό (KS230).
Επίσης πολύ καλή η επιτραπέζια σέγα Proxxon (DS230) ,πολύ λίγο θόρυβος,παίρνει ακέφαλες λάμες,είναι σταθερή,τό μόνο πού δέν έχει αυτόματο σύστημα να αλλάζει εύκολα η λάμα σάν τήν επιτραπέζια σέγα τής Dremel (Moto saw) ,πρέπει να ξεβιδώνω μέ άλλεν τήν βίδα γιά να αλλάξει.
Και φυσικά επειδή τό μπράτσο πίσω είναι μετέωρο,καί ο όγκος της μικρός μπροστά είναι πισώβαρη, καί θέλει οπωσδήποτε νά βιδωθεί επάνω στήν βάση,γιατί αλλιώς "περπατάει".

----------

kioan (04-12-17)

----------

